# Statue of Thatcher to Go Up in Lincolnshire



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2020)

Council to shell out £100k on unveiling of Margaret Thatcher statue
					

The statue of the Iron Lady will be put on display on a 10ft plinth in Grantham, after originally being intended for a London museum




					www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk
				




The council responsible are spending £100,000 on this, and putting it on a 10 ft plinth in the hope that it is not attacked.


The U.K. currently has the Highest unemployment level in 300 years.
Europe’s highest COVID infection level
More homelessness than EVER!
More people living in poverty than ever!
OH AND we are only weeks away from Brexit happening



I think this might set a new world record for the shortest amount of time to pass between the council unveiling of a new statue & the general public pulling it down and destroying it. Atleast I hope so.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 30, 2020)

It should go up like Nelson in Dublin


----------



## Serene (Nov 30, 2020)

The Government recently had to remind people that Thatchers Grave is not a nightclub.


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally a bit of fun to look forward to


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2020)

one more push, comrades, to get the saltersford water treatment plant renamed after the iron lady








						help me launch a campaign to get saltersford water treatment plant renamed after margaret thatcher
					

saltersford water treatment plant near grantham recently   this water treatment plant desperately needs a new name, and what better memorial to baroness thatcher could there be than to rename somewhere which handles a load of shit in her memory?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Argonia (Nov 30, 2020)

What's Paul Kelleher up to these days?









						Statue of Margaret Thatcher (London Guildhall) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2020)

I wondered why there was a spare massive statue of Margaret Thatcher hanging about for these suckers to buy - apparently it was originally commissioned by some weirdos called the Public Memorials Appeal (18 years in existence and this appears for be their third statue) to be stuck up in Parliament Square, but Westminster Council turned down the planning application. 

Seems a bit remiss to raise £300,000 from charitable donations and get the statue made without securing planning permission first tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2020)

i have written to the bbc children in need appeal with a proposal for their 2021 effort. it seems to me that there would be quite a demand for being the person to blow up this thatcher statue. so they could do well by doing good and run a lottery in which the first prize is the opportunity to blow up margaret thatcher. i reckon they could raise millions. and maybe more if they throw in the opportunity to explode sir cliff richard.


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2020)

killer b said:


> Seems a bit remiss to raise £300,000 from charitable donations and get the statue made without securing planning permission first tbh.


Thatcherism at its finest.


----------



## Serene (Nov 30, 2020)

A statue of Thatcher sounds very Dickensian. They could try and erect it in one of Lancashires Satanic Industrial towns and get a stop watch out quick.


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2020)

Serene said:


> They could try and erect it in one of Lancashires Satanic Industrial towns and get a stop watch out quick.


you watch how quick the thought of a Thatcher statue stops my industrial erection.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2020)

HSS will hire out ladders by the day for less than 40 quid.


----------



## JimW (Nov 30, 2020)

Funnily enough saw this just today:


----------



## maomao (Nov 30, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> HSS will hire out ladders by the day for less than 40 quid.


Don't need a ladder. Two blokes could climb it with a rope, first one on the other's shoulders then drop the rope.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 30, 2020)

I nominate Goldthorpe as the town most likely to destroy the statue and the lorry they attempt to deliver it on. on.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

If they are daft enough to actually put this statue up, they'll need to surround it with anti-ram raid bollards, or someone'll borrow an army tank and flatten it.
(I've always wanted to drive a tank)


----------



## Supine (Nov 30, 2020)

Urbanite day out anyone?


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 30, 2020)

Supine said:


> Urbanite day out anyone?


Three of my old mates were arrested for pissing through the letterbox of thatchers dad’s shop, even though it was at that time a hairdressers.


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Three of my old mates were arrested for pissing through the letterbox of thatchers dad’s shop, even though it was at that time a hairdressers.


the blue plaque on that shop is a lot higher than the blue plaques usually are.


----------



## Doodler (Nov 30, 2020)

The Thatcher statue would be better put up somewhere else in Lincolnshire like at the Woodside Wildlife Park. It would at least stop the monkeys masturbating in front of visitors.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2020)

Doodler said:


> The Thatcher statue would be better put up somewhere else in Lincolnshire like at the Woodside Wildlife Park. It would at least stop the monkeys masturbating in front of visitors.


yeh but you'd get some tory visitors masturbating in front of the monkeys


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but you'd get some tory visitors masturbating in front of the monkeys


I mean, you get that anyway. It’s their public school background.


----------



## A380 (Nov 30, 2020)

I wonder where the artist got their inspiration?


----------



## Doodler (Nov 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but you'd get some tory visitors masturbating in front of the monkeys



A definite danger.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Three of my old mates were arrested for pissing through the letterbox of thatchers dad’s shop, even though it was at that time a hairdressers.


Must have been after they closed the "but it was a hairdressers" loophole.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 30, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Must have been after they closed the "but it was a hairdressers" loophole.


Two of the lads are still Goldthorpe residents.
(Anti-Thatcher Mobile Division)


----------



## elbows (Nov 30, 2020)

Margaret Thatcher statue: More than 1,000 vow to attend 'egg throwing contest' at unveiling amid backlash
					

The £300,000 bronze statue will be placed on a 10ft-high plinth to prevent vandalism.




					news.sky.com
				






> Twitter user Sammy said: "Wasting £100k on a future rubble pile in the middle of a pandemic which is being used as a justification to completely wipe out public spending.
> 
> "If you have to put the statue on a 10 foot plinth because literally everyone hates it maybe consider not buying the statue."
> 
> ...


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 30, 2020)

Biggest problem with the statue being on a 10-foot plinth might be finding shit of the right consistency to be launched without falling apart but also splatter effectively when it hits the target.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

How to Topple a Statue Using Science
					

Bring that sucker down without anyone getting hurt.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				












						How to Pull Down a Statue (Published 2017)
					

Keep area clear of bystanders. In rare cases, use Sawzall or arc welder to sever the figure’s feet.




					www.nytimes.com
				













						Popular Mechanics blasted for guide on ‘how to topple a statue’
					

Now it’s Unpopular Mechanics. Popular Mechanics magazine has come under fire after publishing a detailed guide on toppling monuments. “Bring that sucker down without anyone getting hurt…




					nypost.com


----------



## gosub (Dec 1, 2020)

elbows said:


> Margaret Thatcher statue: More than 1,000 vow to attend 'egg throwing contest' at unveiling amid backlash
> 
> 
> The £300,000 bronze statue will be placed on a 10ft-high plinth to prevent vandalism.
> ...



Up to 1800 now.  Not sure how you make it a contest, but she was a big fan of competition


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2020)

Thatcher, Thatcher, shit statue


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 1, 2020)

Stature...?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m sure there’s still a few Goldthorpe residents capable of engineering a little bit of mining subsidence.  Be a shame to see it just fall into a massive hole in the ground.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 1, 2020)

The country has always needed a target for the loathing that thatcher inspired


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2020)

Good to see the need for more public lavatories is finally being addressed.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Biggest problem with the statue being on a 10-foot plinth might be finding shit of the right consistency to be launched without falling apart but also splatter effectively when it hits the target.



Start a crowdfunding campaign to buy a water cannon and get a team to perfect a mix of slurry and Mr Whippy.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 1, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Biggest problem with the statue being on a 10-foot plinth might be finding shit of the right consistency to be launched without falling apart but also splatter effectively when it hits the target.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 1, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I’m sure there’s still a few Goldthorpe residents capable of engineering a little bit of mining subsidence.  Be a shame to see it just fall into a massive hole in the ground.


The residents do not need any encouragement. Goldthorpe Police Station, April 2019.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 1, 2020)

I reckon with enough Kegel exercises, I could still piss on that.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 1, 2020)

Might be worth a sweepstake on how long it'll last before being dismantled.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Might be worth a sweepstake on how long it'll last before being dismantled.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 1, 2020)

I recon a lasso made of cable would be simple to throw up there. With a long run to a car and tow bar thach would be in the gutter where she belongs.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 1, 2020)

((((Gutter))))


----------



## Shellee (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, 10ft high is a long way to spit, but give it a go. At least London was spared, I'm still pissed about that statue in the Houses of Parliament. There's a few around here who could give advice, Bristolians are good with statues.


----------



## Funky_monks (Dec 2, 2020)

You can now get a jackhammer in the Aldi "aisle of dreams", you know.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Well, 10ft high is a long way to spit, but give it a go. At least London was spared, I'm still pissed about that statue in the Houses of Parliament. There's a few around here who could give advice, Bristolians are good with statues.


I'd have to see a few more come down to agree.


----------



## Fairweather (Dec 2, 2020)

It must be destroyed, the cunts are taking the piss.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 241305


We've got military types with access to weaponry - we can rely on them to explain an 'accidental' bomb drop.  'oops, my finger slipped'


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2021)

Great story in today's Lincolnshire Live











						Artist 'saves council thousands' with his Margaret Thatcher statue
					

His plaster version depicts the Iron Lady's head stuck on a pike made from office chairs




					www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2021)

I wouldn't normally recommend reading the comments, but some of these are golden.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

That is absolute gold.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> Great story in today's Lincolnshire Live
> 
> View attachment 255595
> 
> ...



Looks like Perseus should be holding it, mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Looks like Perseus should be holding it, mind


----------



## pesh (Feb 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> Great story in today's Lincolnshire Live
> 
> View attachment 255595
> 
> ...


It looks more like Katie Hopkins, which is fine too, good effort


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2021)

It looks more like Katie Hopkins but I approve of the spirit.


----------



## A380 (Aug 25, 2021)

Passing through Grantham. Stopped to get a picture of what I assume will be the plinth for the Thatcher statue that will stand for 3/10th s of a second…


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 25, 2021)

Hope it's up in time to be destroyed before the new Policing Bill becomes law.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2021)

Why do cunts put up statues of right wing cunts, years later? Everyone knows what this monster did - so the cunts putting up this statue shouldn't be at all suprised when it's destroyed.


----------



## A380 (Aug 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Why do cunts put up statues of right wing cunts, years later? Everyone knows what this monster did - so the cunts putting up this statue shouldn't be at all suprised when it's destroyed.



I dunno? Cos they’re cunts would be my best guess?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> I dunno? Cos they’re cunts would be my best guess?



Wish more statues of non-Tories and historical shits went up. If statues must be erected, like.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 26, 2021)

I hate even the bastard statue of Thatcher even before it's gone up. She's helped to make the "UK" what it is today - shit. Right wing arseholes are gonna see some actual cancel culture very soon no doubt.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 26, 2021)

If we must have statues, they should be of things that everyone can relate to. Things like Bagpuss, and maybe the Moomins for certain deviant types.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If we must have statues, they should be of things that everyone can relate to. Things like Bagpuss, and maybe the Moomins for certain deviant types.


You've reminded me of the time someone showed my Hungarian colleague the Moomin thing. "We do not have such things in Hungary. The Moomin is alien to the Hungarian soul".


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 27, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> You've reminded me of the time someone showed my Hungarian colleague the Moomin thing. "We do not have such things in Hungary. The Moomin is alien to the Hungarian soul".


And that reminds me of the time a Hungarian cook in a kitchen my girlfriend used to work in claimed that "there are no gays in Hungary!".


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> And that reminds me of the time a Hungarian cook in a kitchen my girlfriend used to work in claimed that "there are no gays in Hungary!".


"Teh gay is alien to the Hungarian soul"


----------



## maomao (Sep 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> And that reminds me of the time a Hungarian cook in a kitchen my girlfriend used to work in claimed that "there are no gays in Hungary!".


I once had a long conversation with a Chinese friend that claimed there were no gays in China. I managed to get her to concede that there were foreign gay people in China and that Chinese people could be gay when not in China but she was adamant that there were no gay Chinese people in China.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I once had a long conversation with a Chinese friend that claimed there were no gays in China. I managed to get her to concede that there were foreign gay people in China and that Chinese people could be gay when not in China but she was adamant that there were no gay Chinese people in China.



Have met people from some of the more right wing/authoritarian places who say similar stuff. It's quite astonishing and sad that they are adamant about this.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I once had a long conversation with a Chinese friend that claimed there were no gays in China. I managed to get her to concede that there were foreign gay people in China and that Chinese people could be gay when not in China but she was adamant that there were no gay Chinese people in China.



That sounds like my mates wife insisting she would be able to drive a car without needing any lessons “because she’s Chinese”. I couldn’t work out if it was blind confidence or supreme arrogance.


----------



## maomao (Sep 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> That sounds like my mates wife insisting she would be able to drive a car without needing any lessons “because she’s Chinese”. I couldn’t work out if it was blind confidence or supreme arrogance.


Well they do tend to buy driving licenses rather than pass tests or at least used to.


----------



## Edie (Sep 16, 2021)

I hear a lot of different things about Thatcher. Some people seem to blame her for everything, to others she was one of the best PMs this country has ever seen. The UK was certainly in an absolute state by the Winter of Discontent and the end of the 1970s.

Why is Thatcher hated so much? She closed the mines, but they were on the way out anyway eh? Would it have been sustainable to still be mining today? I understand she did it in a devastating way that destroyed communities- how should it have been done? Other than this, how did Thatchers policies cause such massive unemployment on the one hand and a booming economy on the other?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2021)

You'll find-or would have found- the same results with churchill once. Those who hate her and the politics she espoused are those who were and continue to be crushed under them. They were both deeply reactionary anti community, whites first 'a master shall have his say in his own house' monsters. No amount of statuary or soft soap bbc propaganda can change the historical record. _We know what they did._ People are of course free to venerate the constructed identities offered up by hagiographers, but thats up to them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)

Edie said:


> Why is Thatcher hated so much?


Because she was a fucking Cunt.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

Edie said:


> I hear a lot of different things about Thatcher. Some people seem to blame her for everything, to others she was one of the best PMs this country has ever seen. The UK was certainly in an absolute state by the Winter of Discontent and the end of the 1970s.
> 
> Why is Thatcher hated so much? She closed the mines, but they were on the way out anyway eh? Would it have been sustainable to still be mining today? I understand she did it in a devastating way that destroyed communities- how should it have been done? Other than this, how did Thatchers policies cause such massive unemployment on the one hand and a booming economy on the other?


I find it hard to believe that you've been arguing about politics on this board for 20 years and don't know the answer to these questions tbh


----------



## liquidindian (Sep 16, 2021)

Edie said:


> I understand she did it in a devastating way that destroyed communities- how should it have been done?


In a way that didn't destroy communities. We're still importing coal, btw.

Edit: scrap that first sentence. The idea that there was any environmental impetus behind what happened is stupid and and I shouldn't entertain it at all.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

the destruction of communities (and the power of the workers in them) _was the whole point_.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Because she was a fucking Cunt.


Well said reverend!


----------



## Edie (Sep 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> I find it hard to believe that you've been arguing about politics on this board for 20 years and don't know the answer to these questions tbh


Ok I won’t bother, probably not worth it anyway.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

Edie said:


> Ok I won’t bother, probably not worth it anyway.


there's some good posts on the topic in this thread fwiw.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 16, 2021)

Mines, destruction of industry generally, poll tax, section 28, ending the building of council houses, running everything public into the ground. All done without even a hint of compassion.

You’re in Leeds, surely you can remember how bad it had got there for crime by the mid-90s, burglary, addiction, burnt out cars on every available bit of green space. They abandoned us. It’s not forgotten.


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 16, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Mines, destruction of industry generally, poll tax, section 28, ending the building of council houses, running everything public into the ground. All done without even a hint of compassion.
> 
> You’re in Leeds, surely you can remember how bad it had got there for crime by the mid-90s, burglary, addiction, burnt out cars on every available bit of green space. They abandoned us. It’s not forgotten.


Somebody _from Leeds_ isn't entirely sure why Thatcher is despised? Have they been living in an hermetically sealed pod or something?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 16, 2021)

Edie said:


> I hear a lot of different things about Thatcher. Some people seem to blame her for everything, to others she was one of the best PMs this country has ever seen. The UK was certainly in an absolute state by the Winter of Discontent and the end of the 1970s.
> 
> Why is Thatcher hated so much? She closed the mines, but they were on the way out anyway eh? Would it have been sustainable to still be mining today? I understand she did it in a devastating way that destroyed communities- how should it have been done? Other than this, how did Thatchers policies cause such massive unemployment on the one hand and a booming economy on the other?


Another valid reason for hating her? Her refusal to treat Irish political prisoners as such and her callous indifference to their deaths.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 17, 2021)

"There is no such thing as society." A valid philosophical point in some ways perhaps, but a scary thing for a prime minister to come out with. Far too easy to infer very dark conclusions from it. She was heavily influenced by Keith Joseph. This is what he had to say about the poor:  "A high and rising proportion of children are being born to mothers least fitted to bring children into the world ... Some are of low intelligence, most of low educational attainment. They are unlikely to be able to give children the stable emotional background, the consistent combination of love and firmness ... They are producing problem children ... The balance of our human stock, is threatened." It's a not very thinly disguised argument for eugenics. It dovetails neatly with her 'no society' argument, which was that people shouldn't be subsidisesd by the state unless they paid into it. What she wanted was to get rid of the people who are too unlucky or feckless to pay in.  No safety net for the sick and disabled and unemployed if they aren't a good investment. Pretty much the same as the benefits regime we have now. Its principal selling point is that it is tough, i.e. cruel.  Some people will suffer great hardships and their lives will be shortened, i.e. they will be slowly killed by their government. In modern Britain this is a vote winner, because there are so many self-serving cunts. Did Thatcher change the values of the majority? Or did she just sense the change and make the most of it?


----------



## kenny g (Sep 17, 2021)

She stopped free school milk and increased the amount of air in ice cream.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2021)

kenny g said:


> She stopped free school milk and increased the amount of air in ice cream.


Milk snatcher.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Sep 17, 2021)

THATCHER'S TECHBASE
					






					thatchers-techbase.github.io


----------



## barlimo (Oct 11, 2021)

What a waste of money honouring that bloody awful woman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2021)

barlimo said:


> What a waste of money honouring that bloody awful woman.


nice of them to provide a statue to focus one's anger on tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


>


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2021)

kenny g said:


> She stopped free school milk and increased the amount of air in ice cream.



I hated school milk and quite like a 99 with a flake on a hot summer day, but then she turned evil.


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2021)

She was also best pals with Pinochet, a man who among a wide range of other human rights abuses, had female political prisoners raped by specially-trained dogs.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


>


After Bob's massacres in Matabeleland, she was asked a straight question in parliament - would she still continue to support him? Her straight answer was - an emphatic yes.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 11, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> After Bob's massacres in Matabeleland, she was asked a straight question in parliament - would she still continue to support him? Her straight answer was - an emphatic yes.


Friends in low places.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> She was also best pals with Pinochet, a man who among a wide range of other human rights abuses, had female political prisoners raped by specially-trained dogs.



And among those other things was a penchant for pushing trade unionists out of helicopters without a parachute. Thatcher knew this. Thatcher supported this. No death is long enough for her. Shame it wasn't more painful.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> ...Pinochet, a man who among a wide range of other human rights abuses, had female political prisoners raped by specially-trained dogs.


I am genuinely shocked by this. I hadn't heard of this dreadful sexual torture. There's some people for whom evil is not sufficiently a description.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2021)

She was, however, also a good Comrade of the great Romanian Conductor.







She wasn't the only British fan of the Genius of the Carpathians, David Steel gave him a labrador. I suppose the Romanians should be grateful that he didn't give him Cyril Smith; and the labrador should be grateful that he didn't suffer the fate of Rinka.

Facebook


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2021)

The only e blok leader to get topped- and he was a favourite of thatcher and VP Bush. Twats the lot of them


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (May 15, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2022)

Later...

Work is under way in Grantham to destroy the memorial to commemorate Grantham’s most famous daughter, Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Later...
> 
> Work is under way in Grantham to destroy the memorial to commemorate Grantham’s most famous daughter, Margaret Thatcher.


Yeh I look forward to the successor thread - statue of Thatcher seen in Lincolnshire disappears


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Later...
> 
> Work is under way in Grantham to destroy the memorial to commemorate Grantham’s most famous daughter, Margaret Thatcher.


Later…

Locals enjoy using new public toilet facility.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 15, 2022)

nice of them to provide a focus


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

Hehe. how much time does everybody give it before something more damaging happens to it?



E2a it seems the tweet has been taken down, for the record it was a guy throwing eggs at the statue. Maybe the person who tweeted it though better of it. You could only see the back of the man but there was at least one reply asking suspicious questions. Claiming to be someone from a local radio show and asking permission to use it but asking what time it was shot.


----------



## Ax^ (May 15, 2022)

you think them having to have 24 hour CCTV might of given the. a clue how it was going to go over


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2022)

Hopefully Ukraine will have some drones left over.


----------



## WouldBe (May 15, 2022)

Long way from Grantham to the nearest harbour.


----------



## Ax^ (May 15, 2022)




----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Hehe. how much time does everybody give it before something more damaging happens to it?



waste of food. shit is free


----------



## klang (May 15, 2022)

(((((shit)))))


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Yossarian (May 15, 2022)

Looks like it's less than 100 meters from the nearest place with milkshakes to the statue's spot near the museum.


----------



## WouldBe (May 15, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like it's less than 100 meters from the nearest place with milkshakes to the statue's spot near the museum.
> 
> View attachment 322769


As there are no harbours near, how far is it to the nearest sewage works?


----------



## JimW (May 15, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> As there are no harbours near, how far is it to the nearest sewage works?


Fenland's full of drainage ditches surely.


----------



## seeformiles (May 15, 2022)

Grantham: Margaret Thatcher statue lowered into place
					

The statue is targeted shortly after being installed in Baroness Thatcher's home town of Grantham.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Mines, destruction of industry generally, poll tax, section 28, ending the building of council houses, running everything public into the ground. All done without even a hint of compassion.
> 
> You’re in Leeds, surely you can remember how bad it had got there for crime by the mid-90s, burglary, addiction, burnt out cars on every available bit of green space. They abandoned us. It’s not forgotten.





Funky_monks said:


> Somebody _from Leeds_ isn't entirely sure why Thatcher is despised? Have they been living in an hermetically sealed pod or something?



Edie isn’t from Leeds and wasn’t living there under Thatcherism.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Long way from Grantham to the nearest harbour.


Nearest is probably Lincoln. There's a basin outside the uni. Perhaps the students could be persuaded to help.



JimW said:


> Fenland's full of drainage ditches surely.


Grantham is a long way from the fenlands. Newark, and the Trent are nearby which is a possible alternative to Lincoln.


----------



## TopCat (May 16, 2022)

Whats the statue made of?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Whats the statue made of?


Millions of atoms that will hopefully be returning to liberated ones soon.


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Whats the statue made of?



nothing that floats and their a river running thru the town


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2022)

With a budget of 30p that means you can throw 2 eggs a day.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Whats the statue made of?


Pure evil


----------



## TopCat (May 16, 2022)

Resin, steel, cast iron, what?


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Resin, steel, cast iron, what?


It's bronze.


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Resin, steel, cast iron, what?



children's tears


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> children's tears


and the dreams of millions


----------



## A380 (May 16, 2022)

maomao said:


> It's bronze.


So if you could get it to a smelter you could actually make money on the operation?

It’s what she would have wanted…


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

A380 said:


> So if you could get it to a smelter you could actually make money on the operation?
> 
> It’s what she would have wanted…


she'd have wanted the statue hidden away so it could be private-eyes-d


----------



## A380 (May 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> she'd have want the statue hidden away so it could be private-eyes-d


Jesus fucking Christ. Top punnage.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 18, 2022)

It’s not that far off the A1 for a piss stop. Maybe a few football coaches could make it a regular stop.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 322756


A modern tribute to auto erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## danski (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WhyLikeThis (May 18, 2022)

Nitric acid apparently.


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2022)

danski said:


> View attachment 323071


Top wanking bobbies.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2022)

(*note Thatcher-approved pricing)


----------



## platinumsage (May 20, 2022)

Why are people wasting perfectly good eggs? Surely something like sour milk would be more appropriate.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)

because when the government tried to do an grand unveiling of the carbuncle

people suggest to turned up and have a massive egg fight with the statue 

so the local party shat themselves and set it in place on the sly at 6 am on the sunday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 20, 2022)

Wonder if there are handy locations nearby for a tebuchet to do the honours?  What range / accuracy do they have?


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)

bit of an old link but maybe maybe


World Cabbage Hurling Championships held in Lincolnshire


----------



## Chilli.s (May 20, 2022)

Although it took 5 blokes and a crane to put it up, I reckon a bit of cable, a stout car and driver would be all thats needed to topple it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 20, 2022)

Maybe they can relocate the world black pudding throwing championships to Grantham.  Are there any other food throwing competitions in the UK?  There could be a food-throwing olympics.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Why are people wasting perfectly good eggs? Surely something like sour milk would be more appropriate.


Save the eggs for the statues of Edwina Currie


----------



## 8ball (May 21, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Although it took 5 blokes and a crane to put it up, I reckon a bit of cable, a stout car and driver would be all thats needed to topple it



My old banger is far from “stout” these days, but happy to lend a heavy right foot.


----------



## Raheem (May 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Save the eggs for the statues of Edwina Currie


Statues of Edwina Currie made from eggs. Ingenious!


----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2022)

Grantham Margaret Thatcher statue vandalised weeks after egging​


> The £300,000 sculpture in Grantham was daubed with red paint and a hammer and sickle was painted on the fence protecting it.


----------



## pesh (May 29, 2022)

Loving the heras fence 
reminds me of the shit Christmas trees thread.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2022)

This is just going to happen time and time again isn’t it. It’s such a blatantly obvious target I’m genuinely surprised they went ahead with it given the inevitable constant cost of cleaning and repairs they’re going to need.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> This is just going to happen time and time again isn’t it. It’s such a blatantly obvious target I’m genuinely surprised they went ahead with it given the inevitable constant cost of cleaning and repairs they’re going to need.



Yep, and it was so bloody predictable.


----------



## TopCat (May 29, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> Grantham Margaret Thatcher statue vandalised weeks after egging​
> 
> View attachment 324621


The first serious rebuttal.


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2022)

The red paint is a rather derivative and obvious cliche, though the hammer and sickle gives the piece something of a refreshing whimsy.

5.5 / 10 - not quite hitting the mark this time, but the artist shows signs of promise and may be one to watch for the future


----------



## platinumsage (May 29, 2022)

They’ll probably move it to the town hall roof or somewhere similarly inaccessible, whilst blaming out-of-town anarchists for the desecration.


----------



## Raheem (May 29, 2022)

They'll get Home Office funding for a nightwatch, a 20-mile exclusion zone and a griffin on a chain.


----------



## TopCat (May 30, 2022)

The council don't move quick so it will stay and the heras fencing will stay too. More attacks, it will be great. Chip away!


----------



## TopCat (May 30, 2022)

I think the commies should not have it all their own way. I hope to see a big circled A etched into her forehead soon.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2022)

Somebody stick some red candles on her head make her look all satanic


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2022)

Child size bottle of milk snatched in hand.


----------



## friedaweed (May 30, 2022)

The real battle will be in the air.


----------



## WouldBe (May 30, 2022)

Just need a trial run with a spunking cock.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)

This happened the other day - 




The painters have been back to Grantham to give the Thatcher statue a second coat.
Red, White and Blue, very patriotic, I'm sure she would have approved.’


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> This happened the other day -
> 
> View attachment 325568
> 
> ...


They clearly need to put the statue in a safer location.  Like at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 4, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> This happened the other day -
> 
> View attachment 325568
> 
> ...



I think it’s fucking disgusting tbh.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I think it’s fucking disgusting tbh.



Yeah, bit difficult to do a good job of the painting when there’s all that fencing around it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, bit difficult to do a good job of the painting when there’s all that fencing around it.


Surely you can buy paint brushes with extra long handles?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I think it’s fucking disgusting tbh.



aye imagine putting up a statue to that old witch


----------



## spitfire (Jun 4, 2022)

I think it’s fucking disgusting they did such a half arsed job.

Need a Planet Eclipse marker set to max balls per second with sickly green paintballs to really fuck it up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I think it’s fucking disgusting they did such a half arsed job.
> 
> Need a Planet Eclipse marker set to max balls per second with sickly green paintballs to really fuck it up.



I wonder how much the council (or whoever) will spend on cleaning the thing before they accept defeat?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder how much the council (or whoever) will spend on cleaning the thing before they accept defeat?



Maybe they’ll put a mesh or something round it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I think it’s fucking disgusting they did such a half arsed job.
> 
> Need a Planet Eclipse marker set to max balls per second with sickly green paintballs to really fuck it up.



He seems like a real happy dude 🤣


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2022)

let's hope the thread title eventually needs updating to "Blow Up"


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 4, 2022)

8ball said:


> Maybe they’ll put a mesh or something round it.


Or a large wooden box.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 5, 2022)

Poetic justice would be it succumbing to a nice bit of mining subsidence and smashing to bits as it topples. I hope the denizens of Grimethorpe are already tunnelling in the right direction from the cellar of a nearby safe house.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 5, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder how much the council (or whoever) will spend on cleaning the thing before they accept defeat?


I think that, if they're prepared to spend 300k on it in the first place, there's a long way to go yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2022)

What are their plans for the fence removal? Obviously the fence looks shit, but it will be carnage when it comes down. 
Were they thinking they would just leave it there until the initial hatred of thatcher wears off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What are their plans for the fence removal? Obviously the fence looks shit, but it will be carnage when it comes down.
> Were they thinking they would just leave it there until the initial hatred of thatcher wears off?


They're optimistic and hoping it dies down by 2122


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Were they thinking they would just leave it there until the initial hatred of thatcher wears off?


Nothing like a bit of baseless optimism 👍


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

The Heras fencing is gone. Fill yer boots. 








						Thatcher statue vandalised again... this time in "patriotic" paint
					

Demo to call for removal of 'evil' Thatchue




					thelincolnite.co.uk


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2022)

What it really needs is some cunning scrote to drill a hole in it and pour in a bunch of salt. Quietly like so the rot can spread from the inside... Which seems apt.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 8, 2022)

The most suitable place for a Thatcher statue is Trafalgar Square, where it can be shat upon all day long by pidgeons, symbolic payback for the millions she shat upon whilst in government.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 8, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder how much the council (or whoever) will spend on cleaning the thing before they accept defeat?


Potentially the sculptor (Douglas Jennings) is on the hook for the maintenance.

If its the council they might be able to get a grant for it. Or find some other complicated way of funding the constant clean up. Although I also suspect a council that thought it was acceptable to put this statue up in the first place has a questionable attitude to public money and might be willing to drain their own budget indefinitely on this.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 8, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Potentially the sculptor (Douglas Jennings) is on the hook for the maintenance.
> 
> If its the council they might be able to get a grant for it. Or find some other complicated way of funding the constant clean up. Although I also suspect a council that thought it was acceptable to put this statue up in the first place has a questionable attitude to public money and might be willing to drain their own budget indefinitely on this.


It is a sign of a council more interested in what it thinks than what the people think.

Thatcher always was and still is a controvertial and divisive figure, loved by many of those who did well out of her, but often hated by everyone else.

It is surely bad form and a mark of municipal contempt when a council decides to honour someone so hated by so many.

Statues should be reserved for those widely admired by most of the population, and not for those who are hated by half the people. People don't hate for nothing.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 12, 2022)

This seems to have been forgotten, understandably I guess, as theres more pressing matters really in a sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> This seems to have been forgotten, understandably I guess, as theres more pressing matters really in a sense.


yeh, missed this Grantham: Thatcher's home town to pair with Reagan birthplace


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 12, 2022)

Weird. I was just thinking yesterday, it's about time that statue got at least paint bombed or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Weird. I was just thinking yesterday, it's about time that statue got at least paint bombed or something.


Just bombed would suit me


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2022)

I went to an Aldi in Grantham the other week, had I more time I might have got some eggs


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I went to an Aldi in Grantham the other week, had I more time I might have got some eggs


Eggs? You want an angle grinder and decapitate it.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Eggs? You want an angle grinder and decapitate it.


I suppose there’s a 50% chance Aldi would have one in stock


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2022)

urban day out?

we could stop at stamford hill on the way north


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Just bombed would suit me



I like the idea with the injection of some caustic chemical that eats it from the inside.  Could do a nice job with a bit of filler and paint so that no one notices til she starts crumbling.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> I like the idea with the injection of some caustic chemical that eats it from the inside


A bit like the effect of Thatcherism on Britain then eh

Little bit of politics there


----------



## Cid (Oct 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> I like the idea with the injection of some caustic chemical that eats it from the inside.  Could do a nice job with a bit of filler and paint so that no one notices til she starts crumbling.



I mentioned this upthread, just needs to be salt.


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2022)

Just get Truss to visit it and with her luck it will probably fall down.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 13, 2022)

Couldn't they just drill holes in it and use it as a urinal?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2022)

Cid said:


> I mentioned this upthread, just needs to be salt.



Yeah, I was referring to your idea. 

I don’t know enough about the chemistry involved to be sure that salt would be enough, so amended slightly to avoid arguments with people picking holes regarding stuff I don’t know.


----------



## A380 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------

